# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Amnisty kritikon Greqinë për trafikun e grave e fëmijëve

## drity

*Amnisty kritikon Greqinë për trafikun e grave e fëmijëve*

Amnesty International konstaton se pjesa me e madhe e viktimave të tregtisë me njerëz janë nga Evropa Lindore, kryesisht nga Bullgaria, Rumania, Shqipëria 

Athinë- Organizata Amnesty International (AI) kritikon ashpër Greqinë për tregetinë me gra dhe fëmijë, me qellim prostitucioni, duke vlerësuar se ajo ka marrë përmasa të një llave vullkanike. Mijëra gra dhe fëmijë, janë futur në vend ilegalisht, si pasojë e tregtisë, e cila përfundon me prostitucion shkruhet në raportin më të ri të organizatës ndërkombëtare për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut. 

Gratë dhe fëmijët bëhen viktima edhe të autoriteteve, të cilat ne kembim te mbrojtjes juridike dhe personale kerkojne dëshmi për trafikantët shprehet autorja e raportit te AI, Olga Dimitriu."Sistemi i ofrimit të mbrojtjes si zëvendësim për bashkëpunimin e dhënë është thellësisht i gabuar. Ai e varros të drejtën e grave për ndihmë dhe mbrojtje, pavarësisht nga ajo nëse bashkëpunojnë apo jo me autoritetet", bëhet e ditur në raportin. 

Sipas Lusi Majls nga dega e AI-së në Londër, nje numer i madh viktimash druajnë për sigurinë e tyre, ndonëse Greqia në vitin 2002 përforcoi legjislaturën kundër këtij lloji të kriminalitetit. Amnesty International konstaton se pjesa me e madhe e viktimave të tregtisë me njerëz janë nga Evropa Lindore, kryesisht nga Bullgaria, Rumania, Shqipëria dhe nga ish-republikat sovjetike, Bjellorusia dhe Ukraina. (Makfaks )



Artikulli ne sitin e Amnesty International (Anglisht)
http://news.amnesty.org/index/ENGEUR250062007

----------


## BARAT

SKANDALI Ku janë fëmijët shqiptarë të semaforëve?

*Nga Shpëtim Zinxhirija*
Korrespondent i Athinës


Pse heshtet akoma në zhdukjen e 480 fëmijë shqiptarë në Athinë...Drejtësia e Greqisë e cila ishte ngarkuar nga OKB-ja për nisjen e hetimeve, për zbardhjen e 502 fëmijëve të zhdukur në shtëpinë e Fëmijës  Agia Varva ( institucion shtetëror), po mundohet me çdo kusht që të mbyllë këtë proçes, duke lënë në heshtje të plotë fillimin e hetimeve rreth kësaj çështjeje. Në një kohë kur mbi të gjitha duhet të respektonte detyrimet që kishte rreth këtij problemi, në një kohë kur Komisioni i Kombeve të Bashkuara i kishte kërkuar zyrtarisht organeve greke që të fillonin hetimet në zbardhjen e çështjes. Por... Katër vjetë më parë Komisioni i Kombeve të Bashkuara i ka kërkuar vëndit fqinjë helen, të niste hetimet e menjëhershme për të zbuluar fatin e 502 fëmijëve, ku 480 prej tyre janë shqiptarë. Deri më sot, akoma një enigmë mbetet për këtë vend humbja e befasishme e një numri të madh të ashtuquajtur fëmijë të rrugëve e semaforave, të cilët ishin strehuar nga organet e rendit në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës (Idryma Agios Varvara) Singru 221 në qendër të Athinës gjatë viteve 1998-2002. Për çudi, menjëherë pas kërkesës së OKB-së drejtuar vendit fqinjë për nisjen e hetimeve për fëmijët e zhdukur, organet kopetente të Greqisë i kanë vene drynin këtij institucioni, duke lënë në heshtje të përgjithshme fatin e 502 fëmijëve të zhdukur. Për tu theksuar është se ky institucion ishte ndërtuar 85 vite më parë apostafat si i tillë dhe kishte karakter shtetëror. Ishte një metodë eksperimentale që zbatohej për të parën herë nga qeveria Simitis, me përkushtim si një shkollë edukimi për këta fëmijë të trafikuar. Ky institucion mbahej me buxhetin e shtetit grek, ku administrohej nga ministria e rendit dhe ajo e shëndetësisë, kundrejt një personeli përkatës arsimor edukativ, me ambiente të përshtatëshme e kushte normale për fëmijët, të cilët pasi kapeshin nga policia me urdhër të prokurorit përkatës çoheshin atje, askush nga këto dikastere nuk njoftonte përfaqësinë shqiptare në Athinë, duke injoruar mbi të gjitha vetë shtetin shqiptar.

*Përse nuk vihej dijeni shteti shqiptar?...*
Edhe kur fëmijët shqiptarë nga viti në vit zhdukeshin në mënyrë misterioze, dikasteret dhe organet përkatëse greke të përgjegjshëm para ligjit, nuk sinjalizonin edhe për këto raste Ambasadën Shqiptare në Athinë. Vetvetiu lind pyetja, aka të drejtë vëndi fqinjë të veprojë në këtë drejtim pa dijenin e shtetit shqiptar? Po më e çuditshme është se edhe shteti shqiptar ka qenë i pazotë përball këtij skandali, sepse edhe kur ky problem është trajtuar në shtypin shqiptar në Greqi, ka qëndruar indiferent ë jashtë çdo llogjike njerëzore. Ndjenja e mungesës së përgjegjësisë, dëshira e një bashkpunimi të përbashkët për të filluar hetimin e ndërsjelltë ndërmjet dy vëndeve ka ndikuar që deri më sot, zhdukja e 480 fëmijëve shqiptar të mbetet akoma një enigmë. Përse?...

Kanë kaluar mbi 4 vjet nga muaji shkurt 2003, kur Avokati i Popullit të Shqipërisë Ermir Dobjani, i kishte kërkuar Qeverisë së Greqisë, të rishikonte edhe një herë problemin e zhdukjes misterioze të numrit të madh fëmijësh shqiptarë. Edhe vizita e fundit e Avoktit të Popullit Shqiptar z. Dobjani në Athinë vitin e kaluar, si një përpjekje në bashkpunim të dyanshëm në zbardhjen e kësaj çështje i përkasin të kaluarës. Sot indiferentizmit...

*Dështimi i eksperimentit*
Qeveria Greke më 1998 nëpërmjet Ministrisë së Rendit dhe të Shëndetësisë, hodhi idenë e një eksperimentimi që fëmijët e kapur në rrugë de semafora të mbaheshin në ambiente sa më të përshtatëshme të ashtuquajtur Strehëza për fëmijët e semaforave. Vetëm në katër muajt e parë të inagurimit të kësaj shtëpie nga 84 fëmijë që jetonin , 80 ishin nga Shqipëria. Më 7 dhjetor 1998, dy ministritë përkatëse bihen dakord që të ngrihet një organizëm i karakterit kombëtar, me një programin përmbajtja dhe ndihma shoqërore për fëmijët e rrugëve , dhe ashtu u veprua. Gjithë ky program mësimor eksperimental ishte lënë në duart e tre - katër grave me në krye znj. Ana Kuri, ( drejtoreshe shkolle ). Më e keqja ishte se në këtë shtëpi të mekanizmit shtetëror nuk ruhej nga policia, pasi ajo kishte refuzuar që në fillim ruajtjen e saj, në një kohë kur dhe zhdukja e fëmijëve nga dita në ditë trajtohej në mënyrë të tillë si të ishte si një ngjarje e zakonshme, pasi këta ishin fëmijë shqiptarë rrugësh. Nga ana teorike, mundësia e mbajtjes në këto ambiente ishte nga 30 deri në 50 fëmijë, por në fakt mundësitë e personelit përkatës ishin për të mbajtur 10 fëmijë, por siç u pa në këtë shtëpi kaluan jo më pak se 560.

Më e keqja ishte se për fëmijët që silleshin nga policia në shtëpinë Agia Varvara nuk shkruhej as emri dhe se kush do të kujdesej për ë në një kohë kur munngonte personeli. Në shumë raste fëmijët iknin natën të pa kontrolluar nga askush. Një fakt fatal është se fëmijët që vinin në këto ambiente nga policia nuk shkonin në fillim në organet e drejtësisë së fëmijëve, kjo ndikoi edhe në çrregullimet e mëtejshme. Flitet shunë se drejtësia vendase mundohet që të mbulojë këtë gjë.

Lidhur me këtë fenomen tragjik më 1999 patëm fatin që të hyjmë në ambjentet e shkollës dhe të bisedonim me drejtoreshën znj. Ana Kuri, për të parë dhe mësuar se si funksiononte kjo shtëpi. Midis të tjerave ajo u shpreh se Për të patur një bashkpunim të ndërsjelltë me shtetin shqiptar nëpërmjet ambasadës shqiptare në Athinë (ambasador Kastriot Robo), bëhej nëpërmjet organizmave ndërkombëtare, pasi shteti shqiptar nuk kishte asnjë interesim për këta fëmijë. Në shumë raste që fëmijët shqiptarë, pasi shoqëroheshin nga policia përkatese për në Shqipëri, liheshin në kufi në mëshirë të fatit. Kjo gjë ndodhte në një kohë kur shteti shqiptar kishte njoftim, por nuk merrte masa e duhura për ti pritur e marrë në dorëzim nga pala greke. Në Tiranë funksiononte një zyrë përkatëse, por akoma nuk ishte bërë e mundur një lidhje direkte me të... .Por a mjafton ky justifikim i kësaj zojne?.Fëmijët Afrim Duda nga Kavaja dhe Seit Hajdari nga Tirana ishin rrëmbyer e sjell me forcë në Greqi për ti hedhur në rrugët e semaforave si lypës, por edhe pse kishin kaluar dy javë që ambasada shqiptare në Athinë ishte lajmëruar me të gjitha të dhënat kjo nuk kishte marrë asnjë veprim konkret për njoftimin e familjeve të tyre, ku gjendeshin akoma në këtë shtëpi fëmije. Një rast ky okular ku tregon qartë indiferentizmin shqiptar.

Ministria e Rendit të Greqisë me të drejtë më 28/6/2000 e ka trajtuar këtë problem si një proçes njerëzor me pretendim që fëmijët të mos mbeten prapa kangjellave të qelive e bodrumeve, po u jepet mundësia që këta të mbahen në kushte të përshtatshme, të mësojnë dhe të mbrohen nga çdo e papritur deri sa tu dorëzohen familjeve të tyre. Po nga ana tjetër doli se e gjithë kjo ishte një bllof që u luajt në kurriz të fëmijëve hqiptarë...

Zhdukja miserioze në Agjia Varvara tregoi se nuk ishte e gatshme për të pritur kaq të madh fëmijësh, nuk ishte e gatshme pasi nuk u mbështet me programe të veçanta nga vetë shteti grek, ku dhe nuk solli gjë pozitive ashtu siç ishte menduar. Përsa i përket të ardhmes ky rast tregon se kjo shtëpi tregoi se nuk ishte një shtëpi pritje në mbrojtje të jetës së fëmijëve, por në fakt ishte një shtëpi ikje, nga ku zhdukeshin pa lënë gjurmë çdo ditë fëmijë të moshave 6 -12 vjeçare. Autoritetet greke i kishin të gjitha mundësitë për të parandaluar këtë fenomen, por siç duket interesimi i tyre u pa që në fillim kur këta refuzuan për të lënë tek porta e shtëpisë së fëmijës një polic, pasi roja civil kishte kohë që kishte dalë në pension, ndërsa sot nuk bëjnë përpjekje për të nisur hetimet etj.

Nga organizata ndërkombëtare në mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut, Terres des homes në raportin e saj organizate ndërkombëtare, The Traffiickking of Albanian Chil dren in Greece, në tabelën e mëposhtëme mësojmë se nga 661 fëmijë që u shtrehuan në këtë varezë shtëpi, autoritetet greke kthyen pranë familjeve të tyre vetëm 90 fëmijë. Këto të dhëna dolën nga raporti i o rganizatës ndërkombëtare Terres Dess Homes.

*Akuza për zhdukjet misterioze të fëmijëve*
I dërguari i posaçëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara H. M. Peti për të drejtat e fëmijëve, në raportin e tij lidhur me trafikun dhe prostitucionin e fëmijëve dy vite më parë, i sjell politikës së Athinës një mesazh për zhdukjen misterioze të 560 fëmijëve në Greqi, ku shumica e tyre ishin nga Shqipëria. Fakt është se fëmijët u larguan apo u zhdukën pasi kjo shtëpi nuk ishte e përshtatshme për të cilën ishte angazhuar, ku personeli përkatës nuk ishte e prefesionuar. Mbi të gjitha mungonte metoda e komunikimit në gjuhën e tyre pasi nuk kishte përkthyes.

Avokati i popullit është shprehur se pjesa më e madhe e fëmijëve shqiptarë janë kthyer në Shqipëri, por ka munguar komunikimi në kthimin e sigurt pranë amiljes së tyre. Të kundërtën ka shprehur shqetësimin e tij i deleguari i Kombeve të Bashkuara z. Peti, për fatin e këtyre fëmijëve i cili beson se fëmijët kanë rënë në kthetrat e trafikut të prostitucionit.

Në raportet e kaluara Greqia është akuzuar si qendra e turizmit të sesksit, prostitucionit të fëmijët etj. Raporti i vitit 1997 bën fjalë se vetëm për muajin gusht të vitit 1996 u bënë rreth 700 arrestime që kishin të bënin me prostitucionin e fëmijëve. Organizata Spartakos kishte organizuar në mënyrë të përsosur një rrjet lidhjeje prostitucioni fëmijësh në rangë turizmi në vendet e tjera të Europës me qëndër në Belgjik ku kishte shtrirje deri në Greqi. Kjo organizatë kishte një listë të rregullt me shpërndarrjen e 240 fëmijëve në prostitucion në shtëpitë publike në Greqi e në ishujt e saj.

*1, 245 fëmijë shqiptar të zhdukur në Greqi*
*Greqia merr kritika lidhur me shkeljen e të drejtave të njeriut, duke shkelur 12 paragrafe...*

*Për këtë skandal, komisioni i Kombeve të Bashkuara ka kritikuar ashpër Greqinë, për shkelje të 12 paragrafëve të ligjit për të Drejtat e Njeriut*. Ky Komision ka lëshuar kritika të ashpra drejt mekanizmit shtetëror për përdorim dhunë ploicor karshi emigrantëve. Midis të tjerave Komisioni thekson dështimin e mekanizmit të drejtësisë për të dënuar përfundimisht rastet e dhunës të paligjshme të policëve, të cilët drejtësia i nxjerr të pafajshëm. Komisioni nuk ka harruar të përmënd edhe dobësinë e shtetit në mbrojtje të viktimave nga tregëtimi njerëzor, si ai i fëmijëve, të femrave etj. Nuk është e pakët që nga 661 fëmijë që u strehuan në Agios Varvara , të zhduken 502 fëmijë në drejtim të panjohur, nga ku 84% ishin shqiptarë, ku dhe sot mungojnë dhe hezitohet për të kryer hetimet e posaçme nga dy vëndet. Shtypi grek pak kohë më parë ka trajtuar përsëri këtë temë, por deri më sot , nuk ka asnjë publikim për interesimin e nisjes së hetimeve për gjetjen e fëmijëve. Organizata Terres Des Hommens, në Greqi ka studiuar dhe vëzhguar për më se dy vjet trafikun e paligjshëm të fëmijëve nga Shqipëria për në Greqi. Nga të dhënat e kësaj organizate del se vetëm nga rrethet e Elbasanit dhe Korçës u futën të paligjshëm për në Greqi 3.800 fëmijë, ku 1.245 prej tyre nuk u gjënden më kurrë. Vetëm 15% prej tyre, pra 570 shpëtuan nga kthetrat e mafies, ndërsa 1.986 të detyruar për të punuar në punëra të tjera. Përfundimisht organizata thekson se vetëm nga trafikikimi klandestin i fëmijëve nga rrethet Elbasan dhe Korçë kanë humbur gjurmët 1245 fëmijë...

Po me gjithë kritikat e bëra nga organizmat ndërkombëtare të dy vendet ende nuk po gjejnë gjuhën e përbashkët për të filluar hetimet, në një kohë kur numri i fëmijëve shqiptar nuk është i vogël. Drejtësia vendase është mjaftuar vetëm të dhënat e kritikat e organizmave ndërkombëtae, por në të kundërtën ka vepruar avokti i popullit grek.

Ky fenomen sa vjen dhe shtrihet gjithnjë e më shumë, dhe për këtë është e nevojshme bashkpunimi i organizmave të ndryshme ndërmjet shteteve, me qëllim që fëmijët viktima të bashkohen përsëri me familjet e tyre, për të aritur këtë qëllim duhet të ndjehet në radhë të parë vetë dora e shtetit. Me inisiativën dhe masat që duhet të marrë, shteti duhet të bëj përpjekje që fëmijët të qëndrojnë larg shfrytëzimit dhe ti largojë nga rrjeti shfrytëzues tregtar, prostitucion, ekonomik, organesh etj. Por për këtë shteti duhet që të ndëshkojë ashpër këtë fenomen në zbatim korrekt të ligjeve të tij.

*Fëmijët e semaforave në Greqi*
Mosha e fëmijëve që punojnë fillon nga 4-15 vjeç, nga të cilët djemtë zenë 61.5% dhe vajzat 38.5%.Moshën 10-12 vjeç e përbëjnë 33.2% dhe atë 2-5 vjeç 9.6% të cilët punojnë në semaforat e rrugëve me pagëzimin e mjerueshëm Fëmijët e Semaforave. Në këto punë fëmijë deri në moshën 16 vjeç janë 150.000.

Të gjithë këta fëmijë jetojnë dhe punojnë në Athinë dhe periferitë e saj në kushte të këqija higjenike dhe 2 % nuk kanë srehim dhe emigrojnë nga një zonë në tjetrën.Shumica e tyre janë pa prindërit e tyre. ga këta një pesë shkon në shkollë dhe 51.3 % flasin fare pak gjuhën greke.

Mbas viteve 90-të e deri më sot janë nga më rënda për fëmijët të cilët kanë shkelur ligjet e këtij vëndi. Në vitet 1999-2000 u ulën në bankën e të akuzuarit 576 fëmijë,nxënës gjimnazi, ku 96 % ishin grekë. Mosha e tyre nuk i kalon të 13 vjetët. Tetë fëmijë gjetën vdekjen para se të dalin në gjyq .

Nga testet e bër në qytetin e Selanikut në Mars-Tetor 1999 doli se u gjetën në semafora 294 fëmijë të moshës 4-20 vjeç, më të shumtit ndodhen pa familjet e tyre dhe janë nga qyteti i Korçës. Fëmijët janë në kujdesin e një grupi njerzish të cilët i nxjerrin në rrugë për punë në semafora me dijenin e prindërve të tyre kundrejt një qiraje shkruan gazeta  Apogjevmatini e datës 22/11/1999. Shumica e fëmijëve që vinë nga vëndet ballkanike shfrytëzohen nga vetë familjet e tyre, edhe në disa raste duke përdorur edhe dhunën kur fëmijët nuk sjellin në shtëpi sasinë e parave të caktuar më parë nga vetë prindërit.

*Nga shkolla në burgje*
Në dhjetëvjeçarin 1991-2000 u gjykuan 41.996 fëmijë për shkelje të ligjit nga të cilët për vjedhje 3.252 nga 17% numrit të përgjithshëm, ndërsa për drogë u gjykuan 896 fëmijë ose 4.6%, për vjedhje me dhunë 151 ose 0.7%.në burgjet dhe në shkollat e edukimit nga numri i përgjithshëm i të dënuarve që vuajnë dënimin 70% janë fëmijë të huaj kryesisht shqiptarë, në një kohë që numri i përgjithshëm i shkeljeve të bëra nga vëndasit është 96%, si dhe 4 % nga të huajt.po siç u tha më lart në burgje dhe në shkollat e edukimit 70 % janë të huaj.

Nga viti 1998-2000 u gjykuan për drogë 576 fëmijë që përbëjnë 63.6% të numrit të përgjithshëm të dhjetëvjeçarit 1991-2000.Gjysma e numrit të fëmijëve të gjykuar nga drejtësia në 47% e tyre janë me arsim dhe nxënës gjimnazi, dhe 30% e tyre jetojnë në Athinë ose në periferitë e saj Kolono, Kipseli, Patision Petralona, Galatci, Metaksurgjio, Gizi, Neo Kozmo, ndërsa 15% jetojnë në Petrupoli,Ano Liosion, Agjio Anargjiri,si dhe 9% jetojnë në Kolargo, Agjia Parasqevi, Zografu.

Nga 50% e fëmijëve që kryejnë këto dënime vijnë nga familjet me 4 anëtarë, ndërsa 90% e fëmijëve e kryejnë dënimin për të parën herë, 78% janë nxënës shkolle me arsim fillor dhe gjimnaz.Për gjashtë muajt e parë të vitit 2001 shkeljet e ligjit u rritën 227% me fëmijët të moshës 7-12 vjeç.Për vitin 1999-2000 u dënuan 239 djem dhe 6 vajza, ndërsa në të njëjtën periudhë një vit më parë u gjykuan 74 djem dhe një vajzë.

Në vitin 1999-2000 janë gjykuar për hyrje të paligjëshme në Greqi 700 fëmijë që kapin shifrën 70-75% dhe gjykata greke u kanë dhënë dënimet më të rënda.Po për këtë vit u gjykuan dhe u çuan në burgje e shkolla edukimit në qytetin e Volos 149 fëmijë me moshë të vogël, nga të cilët 35 prej tyre ishin grekë dhe pjesa tjetër 114 ishin shqiptar.Në burgun Avlonas vuanin dënimin 294 fëmijë, nga këta grekë ishin 89 dhe të huaj 205, ku shqiptarët zinin 75% të numrit të përgjithshëm. Theksohet se në Greqi fëmijët vëndas që kanë shkelur ligjet përbëjnë 96% të numrit të përgjithshëm dhe të huajt 4%. Në burgje apo shkolla edukimi 75% e të dënuarve janë fëmijë emigrantësh.

Po ku janë sot fëmijët e fanarëve të cilët llogariteshin nga autoritet greke se ishin në rreth tre mijë. Ky fenomen shqetësues, ku më tepër prek komunitetin shqiptar, nuk mund të gjej zgjidhje vetëm me anën politike, por duhet një bashkpunim edhe në fushën juridike. Vitet e fundit në Shqipëri shikohet se media vëndase është më e interesuar se vetë politika...

*E Shtune, 09 Qershor 2007-© 2006 Gazeta Ndryshe*

----------


## Darius

Po te klikoni ne faqen zyrtare te Amnesty International ne cdo vit ka raporte negative per te drejtat e njeriut ne Greqi. Nga kjo organizate ka patur apele te fuqishme per keto shkelje qe mesa duket nuk merren aspak parasysh nga shteti Grek. 

Ja disa links nga Amnesty International qe paraqesin keto raporte:

http://www.web.amnesty.org/library/I...NGEUR250182005

http://www.amnesty.org/ailib/aireport/ar98/eur25.htm

http://news.amnesty.org/index/ENGEUR250162004

http://www.setimes.com/cocoon/setime...07/06/13/nb-04

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...rafficking.php

http://www.greekhelsinki.gr/pdf/amne...an-serv-gr.PDF

----------

